

Net Neutrality: FCC Commissioner Ajit Pai's Dissenting Statement [pdf] - BryanCrow
http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2014/db0515/DOC-327104A5.pdf

======
omilu
Good on you Ajit!

